# Can not find lug nuts and or lug bolts to fit!



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been searching for weeks and I've come up blank. I purchased a set of Forgestar F14's in a 18x8.5 E35 size It's an oem size so I knew they wouldn't have any trouble fitting. I've been running spacers for a long while now with all of my other wheels, but when I got the Forgestars, my extended bolts didn't fit into the holes on the wheels. This forced me to use the bolts that came with the wheels and not use the spacers. I want to use the spacers to get the wheels to sit flush with my fender. Forgestar doesn't supply extended bolts. So I figured I would do a stud conversion and use lug nuts. But I have the exact same problem. None of the lug nuts I can find fit inside the hole on the wheel. Forgestar said I would need 17mm head bolts, I can't find any in the length I need to use with spacers. I can't even find 17mm head lug nuts. :banghead: Does anyone have any suggestions to locating something to hold my wheels on?

Mk1 TT
14x1.5mm thread pitch

Either extended bolts 43mm-53mm
Or open end lug nuts with a 17mm head


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

If I was to get 12x1.5 lug nuts would they be 2mm smaller in diameter than a 14x1.5mm lug nut? Or would they still be the same outside diameter with different size holes?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

SteveCJr said:


> If I was to get 12x1.5 lug nuts would they be 2mm smaller in diameter than a 14x1.5mm lug nut? Or would they still be the same outside diameter with different size holes?


Can anyone varify this? Google isn't being much help.


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

The threads would be 2 mm smaller. Not sure about the head/bolt.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

SteveCJr said:


> If I was to get 12x1.5 lug nuts would they be 2mm smaller in diameter than a 14x1.5mm lug nut? Or would they still be the same outside diameter with different size holes?


you cannot do that - 14(thread diameter) x 1.5 (thread pitch per inch) ... the 14 refers to the metric sizing of the threaded shaft of your lug bolt... if you get m12's the threaded shaft is 2mm smaller, thus will not thread into your already m14 drilled rotors/hub and your wheels will instantly fall off...... 

what you need are low profile bolts... or some low-profile "motorsports" style open ended lug-nuts and you'd have to do a stud conversion to run those...


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> you cannot do that - 14(thread diameter) x 1.5 (thread pitch per inch) ... the 14 refers to the metric sizing of the threaded shaft of your lug bolt... if you get m12's the threaded shaft is 2mm smaller, thus will not thread into your already m14 drilled rotors/hub and your wheels will instantly fall off......
> 
> what you need are low profile bolts... or some low-profile "motorsports" style open ended lug-nuts and you'd have to do a stud conversion to run those...


Obviously I can't do that. That's not what I'm trying to do. The problem is I can't find these low profile "motorsport" nuts or extended bolts. I've already purchaced a couple different sets of lug nuts, one of which said where "tuner" style for smaller wheel holes, but they still didn't fit. I've come to the conclusion that M14x1.5 lug nuts are only made with a 19mm head. The holes on my wheels are 17mm. Which is why I was asking if the head on a M12x1.5 bolt / nut was 2mm smaller than a M14x1.5 bolt / nut. If that was the case I could just use a M14 to M12 stud conversion and pick any M12 nut I wanted. But that is all theory and wanted to verify before I bought another set of lug nuts that didn't work.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

SteveCJr said:


> Obviously I can't do that. That's not what I'm trying to do. The problem is I can't find these low profile "motorsport" nuts or extended bolts. I've already purchaced a couple different sets of lug nuts, one of which said where "tuner" style for smaller wheel holes, but they still didn't fit. I've come to the conclusion that M14x1.5 lug nuts are only made with a 19mm head. The holes on my wheels are 17mm. Which is why I was asking if the head on a M12x1.5 bolt / nut was 2mm smaller than a M14x1.5 bolt / nut. If that was the case I could just use a M14 to M12 stud conversion and pick any M12 nut I wanted. But that is all theory and wanted to verify before I bought another set of lug nuts that didn't work.


I gotcha. There are m14 extended lug bolts out there with 17mm heads. I have a set right now. Get ahold of Brad at Adaptech/MotorsportTech , they are a sponsor on here and make spacers/adapters etc... He'll be able to track you down what you need.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

you'll have to try to find "tuner style" lug bolts, which requires a key to install all of the lug bolts.

Also see:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5185749-where-to-get-longer-tuner-lug-bolts


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

There are stud conversions out there that also convert from a M14 to an M12. I don't remember where I saw them, but I know they are out there, so maybe that is an option.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

GasInMyVeins said:


> There are stud conversions out there that also convert from a M14 to an M12. I don't remember where I saw them, but I know they are out there, so maybe that is an option.


thats the option i'm hoping to go with. a friend if mine has some spare m12 lug nuts. I'll see if they fit.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

SteveCJr said:


> thats the option i'm hoping to go with. a friend if mine has some spare m12 lug nuts. I'll see if they fit.


I'm confused - I thought the wheels use 14mm bolts - how is going to 12mm going to make them fit the wheels???


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

dennisgli said:


> I'm confused - I thought the wheels use 14mm bolts - how is going to 12mm going to make them fit the wheels???


The hubs use M14 bolts. I'm assuming at this point that M14 bolts / nuts have a 19mm head whereas M12 bolts / nuts have a 17mm head. It's the size of the head that isn't fitting my wheels. I've tried 3 different sets of M14 bolts / nuts and none of them fit. Once I check the M12 nuts, I'll know for sure whether or not my theory is correct.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> I gotcha. There are m14 extended lug bolts out there with 17mm heads. I have a set right now. Get ahold of Brad at Adaptech/MotorsportTech , they are a sponsor on here and make spacers/adapters etc... He'll be able to track you down what you need.


I did find extended bolts at Motorsport tech, that I will use as a last resort. Looks like they only come in 55mm lengths and are stainless. They would have to be cut down and I'm not much of a fan of stainless on a gunmetal wheel. I guess they could be painted.

https://www.motorsport-tech.com/hardware/lugbolts_tuner


----------



## BUCK_R32 (Aug 14, 2013)

I just did a stud conversion and went with these 14x1.5 in the gunmetal color for my MK4 R32.
https://motorsporthardware.com/product/17mm-mh-titan-cold-forged-alloy-steel-race-nuts-14x1-5/


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

So.. Finally found the right configuration to get my wheels to work with my spacers and got it all together today. 

M14x1.5 to M12x1.5 studs found here









Wheel sitting nice and flush with fender









Some M12 red accent lug nuts

















Unfortunately, I'll probably be taking the wheels off and going back to winter mode in a couple weeks.


----------



## MK7_JSW (Jun 10, 2015)

Im not sure if i understand this but couldn't you simply use the extended version of these bolts?


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes I could have and did as a last resort. I didn't want stainless and they also would have to be cut to length.


----------

